# Abscess of lumbar paraspinal muscle



## calicoder10 (May 18, 2016)

I am looking for diagnosis code for Abscess of lumbar paraspinal muscle.  I have looked and can't seem to find anything.  Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (May 18, 2016)

Best I can find so far is M60.08 - Infective myositis, other site

I was led here by the index Abscess > Muscle and it said see Myositis, infective
I then only saw options for extremities so i chose the NEC option

Any chance its a Psoas muscle abscess (K68.12) The Psoas Major muscle's origin is the transverse processes of T12-L5 and the lateral aspects of the discs between them.


----------



## rbandaru (May 20, 2016)

Hello,

M60.08 is the appropriate code for abscess muscle.

Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------



## calicoder10 (May 20, 2016)

Thank you for your help!


----------

